# Having problems connecting iphone to Uverse?



## sweatequity (Nov 16, 2011)

https://discussions.apple.com/message/11453740#11453740

I spent an hour trying to figure out how to get the wifi on my iphone 4s.

I hope this will help someone!


----------

